# Corona Copy- Morgans Chairman Cerveza



## hotboost (28/4/08)

HI just about to put down Morgans cerveza (chairmans) . The LHBS said only use dextrose.. Im just questioning him to a certain degree as friedn made similar copy with additional malts and hops..
Should add hops... confused :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (28/4/08)

hotboost said:


> HI just about to put down Morgans cerveza (chairmans) . The LHBS said only use dextrose.. Im just questioning him to a certain degree as friedn made similar copy with additional malts and hops..
> Should add hops... confused :icon_cheers:



well dextroe add's 0 body. Considering Corona is a very very thin beer he wouln't be wrong. If you add too much dex and ferment too high expect to be drinking cider. I would add some LME to ensure it isnt as thin as water. when fermentation is complete. Probably 50:50 LMEEX with some hallertau at flameout. Depends if you want to make a clone or something similar.


----------



## hotboost (28/4/08)

Cheers are you talking when priming the bottles instead of using sugar?


----------



## redgums500 (28/4/08)

Hotboost

No, Fourstar is talking about fermentation. Just add a pack of Coopers BE2 instead of Dextrose.

cheers

Redgums


----------



## andrewg1978 (28/4/08)

I saw a recipe to use BE2 and add 200g of corn syrup. Have not had a chance to try but sounds interesting. Let me know if you try it as my wife loves the commerical version but I am yet to crack an accurate clone.


----------



## boingk (28/4/08)

I've got a Coopers Cerveza maturing, made with 600g Dextrose, 200g each of maltodextrin and LDME. Fermented at 18-20'C. Essentially, the Coopers Brew Enhancer 2 is a good way to go because it doesn't add much flavour and will give a light body, but not overly watery either. Its pretty much exactly what you want for a Cerveza.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## hotboost (28/4/08)

The morgans is different from the coopers said the lhbs , its got lime added to it .anyway its down now with 1kg dexrose anyway at 22deg.


----------



## mfdes (29/4/08)

I'd say things like maltodextrin or malt would add too much body and flavour, respectively. Dextrose or sucrose would be fine. 
Sucrose is my simple sugar of choice. Gives exactly the same results as dextrose but is significantly cheaper. 
Certainly no need for hops. As far as I know Corona use none in brewing.

MFS.


----------



## boingk (29/4/08)

I'd argue heavily against using sucrose actually...its given me a nasty cidery taste in the past, unlike dextrose which is fairly clean.

And aroma and flavour hops? Not that I can tell, but there sure are bittering ones - Tetra. This also explains how they can get away with clear bottles.


----------



## mfdes (29/4/08)

Sucrose is the sugar used in just about all belgian beers. I have been using both sucrose and dextrose in all-grain brewing for 13 years and have never encountered this supposed 'cidery' flavour when used correctly. 
I have had brews that one could describe as cidery that were in fact just too low a FG. This thinness tastes odd in a beer and I think hence is described as cidery. This comes from using too much fully-fermentable simple sugar, not one type or another. Sucrose, dextrose, corn syrup, etc... are all simple sugars that contribute zero flavour.
Most pros use sucrose. Dextrose is really a bit of a ripoff. Both perform in an equivalent way when used correctly.

MFS.


----------



## Sprungmonkey (29/4/08)

boingk said:


> I've got a Coopers Cerveza maturing, made with 600g Dextrose, 200g each of maltodextrin and LDME. Fermented at 18-20'C. Essentially, the Coopers Brew Enhancer 2 is a good way to go because it doesn't add much flavour and will give a light body, but not overly watery either. Its pretty much exactly what you want for a Cerveza.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.




Might have to give a similar recipe to yours a go this weekend boingk. I think i might use 500g dextrose, 300g LDME and 200g Maltodextrin. I also have made a slant with the Whitelab Mexican Lager yeast i want to try (fermenting at 10-12C). See how that goes.

Does anyone know how much shelf life LDME has before any off flavours start to develop. I bought some of the coopers LDME from Coles the other day on special when they were clearing out some older stock for $1/500g. Was lucky enough to pick up about 3kgs


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (29/4/08)

boingk said:


> And aroma and flavour hops? Not that I can tell, but there sure are bittering ones - Tetra. This also explains how they can get away with clear bottles.



I have a recipe that says to use super alpha hops for corona, I did make it a long time ago and it was almost spot on. the recipe was. 

900g dextrose
250g maltodextrin
250g DME
1.7kg can of Morgans Canadian Blonde
12g super alpha finishing hops


----------



## samhighley (29/4/08)

Sprungmonkey said:


> Does anyone know how much shelf life LDME has before any off flavours start to develop. I bought some of the coopers LDME from Coles the other day on special when they were clearing out some older stock for $1/500g. Was lucky enough to pick up about 3kgs



Was the Coopers LDME in bags or boxes?

If bags, they're probably pretty old.

Sam


----------



## Sprungmonkey (29/4/08)

Bags - They had newer batches there as well.

It wasn't the BE1 and BE2. It was just bags of light dry malt, similar to bags of dextrose.


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (29/4/08)

Sprungmonkey said:


> Bags - They had newer batches there as well.
> 
> It wasn't the BE1 and BE2. It was just bags of light dry malt, similar to bags of dextrose.



I think they will be fine, dry powders have a long shelf life.


----------



## boingk (29/4/08)

> *mfdes:* ...Most pros use sucrose. Dextrose is really a bit of a ripoff. Both perform in an equivalent way when used correctly.



Yeah, thats my point - when used correctly. As in, don't use sucrose as the majority of your fermentables and you'll be fine. You can get away with up to 20-25% as far as I know, beyond that it'll get a bit funky. The whole point of not using simple sugars as your main fermentable additive is that the yeast cannot metabolise sugars correctly unless they have the proper nutrition to do so...hence they need a good malt-rich environment to survive. This is why Belgians are fine when using sugar - its metabolised correctly and without any undesirable 'leftovers' simply because of the base malt level - its huge!

Cidery is low gravity plus sugar 'twang', which is evident because of what I described above. This, and the inexperienced brewer tend to ferment much too high, thus compounding the problem.

I'm not saying don't use sugar/dextrose/maltodextrin, just it shouldn't constitute the majority of your brew. Sorry if there was any misunderstanding in my original post.

Cheers - boingk

EDIT: Word, Sprungmonkey! The yeast will make all the difference too, IMO. Had a taste of a 1 week+ old bottle the other night to see how its going and its not bad considering. Possibly slightly undercarbed, but thats about it. Will have to wait to give a final verdict, but until then its looking good.


----------



## soupbones (30/4/08)

Corona does have hops in it. It has a distinct hop finish and slight aroma as well. They use Galena hops in Corona, which is a bit hard to source. Far as I know Craft Brewer is the only place to get them.

I made the Chairmans Cortez Cerveza late last year. It was not a bad drop but nothing like Corona if you ask me. Like most kit brews its a bit low in the hops and could probably benifit from some dry hopped Galena even I would think.


----------



## alexbrand (30/4/08)

May be it's OT, but loose tongues say there's no hops in corona... ha ha ha  

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## boingk (1/5/08)

OK, verdict is in. Mates reckon that the brew I did in my above post [Coopers Cerveza, 600g Dex, 200g Maltodextrin & 200g LDME to 22L @ 18-20'C] is "bloody good" and does the job like a Corona. Not a dead ringer in my opinion but easy drinking, low FG, negligible hopping/bitterness makes it quite reminiscent of a Corona. It does have a nice head when first poured and this diminishes to a few millimeters after a while, no big deal in my opinion as the original is a bit similar, athough this may also depend on the glass. Colour is very light, I'd peg it at around 9 to 10 EBC. 

If you want to impress some megaswill swilling mates, this is the recipe to try. If you're after a Corona, try this recipe with one of the Whitelabs Mexican lager yeasts and see how you go - I only used the kit yeast to save time and money. Still, it goes down well for what it is and had a good review from everyone who tried it.

Cheers - boingk.


----------

